# To Trade or Fix Up



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Our camper is pretty good, but it's basic, no tv antenna, satellite dish, oven, awning, etc. The interior fit and finish is in good shape for a nearly 10 year old vehicle. So my question is what makes more sense, fix it up with the things we think we need or want or trade for one that already has them?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well if they are the only factors in changing, don't!

Those things are easy to add, and often not standard on new vans.

The oven is the most troublesome, but many use a double skillet in its place. I*ve never fancied a microwave but it works for many on hookup.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Basically I agree with Dave but at the 10 year stage you might be considering a more fuel efficient engine if you do high mileages.

New motorhomes are often a pain with you acting as the QA for the manufacturer and dealer.

I recently removed an oven, installing a hob, and last year fitted an awning.

(You might edit the title for spelling - or leave it, because it certainly caught my eye  )


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't know why the eye is so blind to little typos. We just spent 4 days on a little ski camp-out and I think I came back with a bit of envy of the newer units that seem to have everything.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

The problem with swapping is you will find other stuff that is not quite right.
If the current van is perfect for you apart from those items then I would say upgrade to be honest. But that is only my opinion.

Karl


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

jhelm said:


> ...a bit of envy of the newer units that seem to have everything.


The other man's grass.... have you tried costing out the two options? That might colour your perspective (didn't work for me, I'm still considering changing :wink: ).


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
the question you have to ask is is the van working for you. for example
Do the things you have work.
Is the bedding arrangement OK for you 
Is the loo big enough.
etc etc.

If you go away in the van and feel its more trouble than its worth or its just not confortable or you dont trust the engine to get you there then yes perhaps you need a change. thats what we did. 
But if your happy with most things but just feel like you would like a posher van then no - well not change for changes sake at least. They have the same problems as old vans. sometimes more. Computers panels, fancy gizmos like outside temperature gauges etcare all ok when they work.

If you do feel like you would like the more modern conveniences and will use them and they will make your MH experience better then yes do it. 

But dont do it just to keep up with the joneses..


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

I would also advise you to consider the extra weight involved in adding extras to your current vehicle. You may find that the extra load will seriously reduce your available payload, just a thought

Ian


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

suffolkian said:


> I would also advise you to consider the extra weight involved in adding extras to your current vehicle. You may find that the extra load will seriously reduces your available payload, just a thought


Very good point.

Karl


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi, firstly how handy are you ???????????? to add the things you want from a dealer will cost you a small fortune,so if that is the case change may be the cheaper option :lol: If you are handy and can source/ matching materials without de-valuing your van then fix it up.What you put into the van will not add much value but make it more desirable and better for your intended use :wink: 
terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I pick up the feeling that you have seen the van you would prefer on a dealers forecourt or at the show and need to find reasons for changing.
Of course I have been known to be wrong on the odd occasion. :roll: :roll: 
Your van may well be behind in the list of items you mentioned and it is 10 years old,the new ones do look very nice don't they, :twisted: :twisted: 
If you want it and can afford it then have it, as there are some good deals available now, you can haggle the price and get all sorts of extras free.
go on you know you want to. 8O 8O 

cabby


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Well at least I am very handy which is a good thing as there seems to always be something to fix. The perfect van for us doesn't exist as far as I know, at least in something less than 7m. It would have a fixed bed in the back over a garage and two fixed single beds for my kids and then a nice lounge/eating area.

To add to the question, what accessories do you have that you wouldn't want to be without, which could you just as soon do away with, and what would you add.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> I pick up the feeling that you have seen the van you would prefer on a dealers forecourt or at the show and need to find reasons for changing.
> Of course I have been known to be wrong on the odd occasion. :roll: :roll:
> Your van may well be behind in the list of items you mentioned and it is 10 years old,the new ones do look very nice don't they, :twisted: :twisted:
> If you want it and can afford it then have it, as there are some good deals available now, you can haggle the price and get all sorts of extras free.
> ...


And then I can say the devil made me do it. I will admit that I don't think my van is very pretty.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Am I allowed to say" I told you so". :lol: :lol: :lol: good luck in your search, it is great fun looking at all the new models out, anything ticking those boxes yet, maybe a low profile.

cabby


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Actually I'd like to know what others have done. But also I'm looking at our camper which is much prettier now that I washed it yesterday and thinking it has the basics we want for now at least. So adding a few extras is probably a much more economical way to go.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

here's my take on your problem, you see some thing nice, you think, i'd like that,then you do the math, then you start to talk yourself out of it, but you still got it in the back of your mind, then you think, i could make mine better, but if i spend on mine its still the same van, so you get on this site to ask for peoples take on your plight, then we all come, give you our advice, but still in the back of your mind that little voice saying newone newone, so your only on this planet once,its not a warm up, so have what you want when you want it(if you can afford it) and don't forget the exitement that you feel when not only looking but you will be buying. dennis here endeth my take on your plight :roll: :roll:


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

brillopad said:


> here's my take on your problem, you see some thing nice, you think, i'd like that,then you do the math, then you start to talk yourself out of it, but you still got it in the back of your mind, then you think, i could make mine better, but if i spend on mine its still the same van, so you get on this site to ask for peoples take on your plight, then we all come, give you our advice, but still in the back of your mind that little voice saying newone newone, so your only on this planet once,its not a warm up, so have what you want when you want it(if you can afford it) and don't forget the exitement that you feel when not only looking but you will be buying. dennis here endeth my take on your plight :roll: :roll:


I'm not just trying to talk myself into buying something new. I really would like to know what people think about trading vs fixing up. I have a very limited budget so spending a bunch of money to buy new is not really an option.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

are you living in the van fulltime? i just looked at a picture of the van on your site, it looks ok what do you want to do to the van to make it better, dennis


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> Actually I'd like to know what others have done. But also I'm looking at our camper which is much prettier now that I washed it yesterday and thinking it has the basics we want for now at least. So adding a few extras is probably a much more economical way to go.


You've kind of Answered your own question,you could spend ten's of thousands on a newer one a buy a heap of trouble.
You seem fond of the one you've got.

(But) In the end its up to you :!: I'm just giving my Tuppence worth.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

What would I like to add or have:

TV and satellite antennas
Microwave, toaster,
Awning,
Speakers in the living area
Better antenna for the radio
turbo vent
AC in the driving area
A separate shower
LED lights
Solar panels
More than two seat belts in the living area
A taller garage
Heating in the very back and in the mansard.
Nicer seats.
More space for sitting and relaxing.

The list goes on.

Just dreaming a bit, a box just arrived from Starlight Camper Accessories with carpet for the front an extra thetford cassette, anti slip plates, and new window covers for the front, so I guess I'm on my way. 

I was hoping the hear from people who have done both. Anyway I appreciate the advice given and I understand from posts I've read as well that buying new does not eliminate all the little bugs and complaints. And buying used does not guarantee that all those accessories will perform as expected.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi jhelm,Yes I have done both in a way :lol: hence my earlier post how handy are you :lol: 
Looking at your would like list you should trade up  :lol: 
We went from a 4 berth to a damp 6 knowing it was damp and I was going to rip it out 8O  so I got it at a bargain price,but after doing it (made 4k) I now know that I paid probably 2k too much :lol: :lol: :lol: 
We put a new roof on and gutted it inside replacing everything except windows and entrance door/ lockers and the loo.To say it was a big job is a little understatement :lol: Spent just over 3k on parts and about 6 weeks to do  :lol: used it for a year then sold it on for the 4k profit, dropped back to a more suitable van for us at a now 2 berth with everything we want/need  :lol: 
terry


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

maddie said:


> Hi jhelm,Yes I have done both in a way :lol: hence my earlier post how handy are you :lol:
> Looking at your would like list you should trade up  :lol:
> We went from a 4 berth to a damp 6 knowing it was damp and I was going to rip it out 8O  so I got it at a bargain price,but after doing it (made 4k) I now know that I paid probably 2k too much :lol: :lol: :lol:
> We put a new roof on and gutted it inside replacing everything except windows and entrance door/ lockers and the loo.To say it was a big job is a little understatement :lol: Spent just over 3k on parts and about 6 weeks to do  :lol: used it for a year then sold it on for the 4k profit, dropped back to a more suitable van for us at a now 2 berth with everything we want/need  :lol:
> terry


That's what I'm talken about. Well my want list is more a dream than a possibility. I think I will go with the simple ad ons for now and take my time looking around at other units that have all the dreamy features..

By the way I put a bunch of pictures of our camper on my blog.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I didn't want to do this reply until I had finished my blog but I did a refit >MHF blog<


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi we are lierally days from f/timing - takin you list here is our status and our van is 15 years old:

Basic - yes but the layout is 100%
No tv antenna or satellite dish - we have a floor mounted one
Oven - None at all
Awning - only a wind out one
The interior fit and finish is in good shape - so is ours

If the layout is good do not change it!

There are always alternatives.


----------

